
AMD Naples server processor: More cores, bandwidth, memory than Intel - xbmcuser
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/03/amd-naples-server-processor-more-cores-bandwidth-memory-than-intel/
======
moh_maya
Anandtech's article on the same chips:
[http://www.anandtech.com/show/11183/amd-prepares-32-core-
nap...](http://www.anandtech.com/show/11183/amd-prepares-32-core-naples-cpus-
for-1p-and-2p-servers-coming-in-q2)

One of the AMD images claims a naples cpu + 4 instinct cards (gpu) have the
equivalent computing power of a brain. I get that its marketing / advertising,
but I am still curious about what they mean..

Is it a trivial number like:

# of transistors == # of neurons? or

# of calculations per second

or some reasonable estimate of the brain's processing capacity.

------
tracker1
Man that sounds like a beast of a CPU... And if they nail the GPU usage, it
could be a _VERY_ good option for Windows VMs (where needed) and, not to
mention, the GP/GPU workloads, though CUDA seems very entrenched in that
space.

